# fehler beim starten



## frankfurterbub (14. März 2008)

hallo jedes mal wenn ich meinen rechner starte wird buffed abgebrochen. danach erscheind folgendes fenster.

Exception EReadError in Modul Blasc.exe bei 00021FA3.
Fehler beim Lesen von TrayIcon.Visible: Shell-Benachrichtigungssymbol kann nicht erstellt werden.

kann jeman helfen?


----------

